# Please help Norditropin simplex real or fake??



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Knowing most Norditropin floating around is fake I'm now paranoid if iv purchased bunk gear, and worried im putting **** into my body

My source is a good guy, sells top products, very reliable and is highly experienced. He swears its 100% legit.

I have been taking 3-4iu per/day for two weeks and although I feel some sides, most also match sides for low estrogen so I'm having real difficulty pin pointing HGH sides apart from sides one can expect from the bunk that could be found in counterfeit HGH such as an AI.

Sides I have are

- Feel sleepy during the day, but not sleeping any better at night. Eyes can become a bit sore during the day.

- Intermittent light skin rash on my neck that itches, and also around by knees.

- Feet feel like they are throbbing slightly when I walk, perhaps fluid retention.

- No CTS what so ever

- Joints seem a little extra noisy, mainly in hands wrists and feet.

- Had a muscle spasm in my mid back (could be unrelated but unusual)

- Night/ morning hard on is strong as per usual , so is sex drive

- Had slight joint/ tendon pain in my forearm before starting which is still with me (thought real HGH would sort this out)

- No real feeling of wellbeing although I seem to be pushing myself at the gym, so motivation is up and feel quite fit.

Other notes

- The first vial I had went a little cloudy towards the end with tiny flakes in it, although it's not good news I though it may indicate some kind of peptide formula as iv seen insulin and GHRP do the same.

- It has the hospital smell

- cartridges came in sealed plastic holder.

- Box says made in Thailand but supplier stated boxes are fake but cartridges are real. they are 10mg/1.5ml

What do you guys reckon, real or fake?? I can't get the test where I live

Ill post pics soon
View attachment 166713


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

LRB said:


> Knowing most Norditropin floating around is fake I'm now paranoid if iv purchased bunk gear, and worried im putting **** into my body
> 
> My source is a good guy, sells top products, very reliable and is highly experienced. He swears its 100% legit.
> 
> ...


I would stay well clear of simplexx unless your 100percent can chance the source up,

Someone who puts legit carts in fake boxes does not seem very trustworthy,

Simplexx most faked pharmaceutical gh out their


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

bail said:


> I would stay well clear of simplexx unless your 100percent can chance the source up,
> 
> Someone who puts legit carts in fake boxes does not seem very trustworthy,
> 
> Simplexx most faked pharmaceutical gh out their


yea thanks for advice, i have read many other saying the same, but what about the sides im getting, does it sound like HGH?


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Post picture of the box?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

LRB said:


> yea thanks for advice, i have read many other saying the same, but what about the sides im getting, does it sound like HGH?


Only sides I get from gh is cts mate

Never had any increase in well-being etc

Nails grow very thick aswell etc


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

To be honest mate they look fake to me, I have used simplex before and yours look wrong to me.

As for the sides who knows.My sides were water retention and banana fingers.

This is what it should look like.


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

gearchange said:


> To be honest mate they look fake to me, I have used simplex before and yours look wrong to me.
> 
> As for the sides who knows.My sides were water retention and banana fingers.
> 
> This is what it should look like.


cheers mate, so your positive the pic you posted is of legit Norditropin, TBH mine nearly looks identical, although mine is slightly longer and date codes have different alignment to the rest of the sticker. Could be because of different year tho. or is there something more you can see that i cant?
View attachment 166748
View attachment 166749
View attachment 166750


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

waaky said:


> Post picture of the box?


box above mate, supplier said box is fake because its easier to pinch only vials from the factory. sound odd to me tho, if they have legit hgh why fk round with printing fake boxes to go with.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

These are some real ones I have....

View attachment 166772
View attachment 166773
View attachment 166774
View attachment 166775


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

GetSuperBig said:


> These are some real ones I have....
> 
> View attachment 166772
> View attachment 166773
> ...


yours look identical to mine mate, same batch number and everything. You defiantly think they are g2g?? Im not really getting the sides one would expect. I super dosed 10iu this morning, not much to report. Perhaps a bit flushed an hour later and light headed, Do you think is is in line with what you would expect from GH?

TBH i dont care about wasting $ on bunk gear (if its bunk), i know the risks. Just want to be sure im not putting poison in by body


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah deffo real mate mine


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

GetSuperBig said:


> Yeah deffo real mate mine


can i ask how you know mate? just based on experience and sides? Did you get any of the sides i mentioned above ?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

LRB said:


> cheers mate, so your positive the pic you posted is of legit Norditropin, TBH mine nearly looks identical, although mine is slightly longer and date codes have different alignment to the rest of the sticker. Could be because of different year tho. or is there something more you can see that i cant?
> View attachment 166748
> View attachment 166749
> View attachment 166750


Pharma grade is spot on even the packaging and vials are of very high quality. I am going by your pic which in my opinion is questionable.The vials I had were from the pharma,literally out the back door.They came already boxed and each vial was precise . You may well have HGH but not from the pharma IMO.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

@Pscarb has used the ones I've posted up. However the bung should move If using an insulin pin as it's air tight and my mate says these don't so makes me dubious


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I will check later but I have what looks like the same above that I know for a fact are counterfeit. be good to compare


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GetSuperBig said:


> @Pscarb has used the ones I've posted up. However the bung should move If using an insulin pin as it's air tight and my mate says these don't so makes me dubious


i have never used the 10mg simplex pens only the 15mg ones.......i also would not touch any simplexx


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i have never used the 10mg simplex pens only the 15mg ones.......i also would not touch any simplexx


Ok. Well a friend of yours told me even you use these


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GetSuperBig said:


> Ok. Well a friend of yours told me even you use these


then this person does not really know me, please refrain from saying i use a product unless i have said this myself.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> then this person does not really know me, please refrain from saying i use a product unless i have said this myself.


Understand


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Goose said:


> I will check later but I have what looks like the same above that I know for a fact are counterfeit. be good to compare


Mate that would be good if you can check, How do you know for fact the ones you have are fake?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

LRB said:


> Mate that would be good if you can check, How do you know for fact the ones you have are fake?


My source is honest person - Tells me whether it is real deal or not. Still, contains active ingredient but not the 'proper thing'


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i have never used the 10mg simplex pens only the 15mg ones.......i also would not touch any simplexx


Hi Pscrab, I'm still getting sides of these things but not sure if it's gh sides, feel tired, eyes are sore and a bit swollen, swollen feet, bit of skin rash.... Could this be hgh sides or more likely some other junk in the cartridges ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Could be either to be fair although never had swollen eyes from GH, there is genuine simplexx out there the issue is it is highly faked


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Goose said:


> My source is honest person - Tells me whether it is real deal or not. Still, contains active ingredient but not the 'proper thing'


Ok thanks mate, explains allot. Did you get any skin rash? Or saw eyes? I hope the active ingredient is not a fkn Ai or estrogen of some kind, I'm getting sides but feel like **** tbh


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Could be either to be fair although never had swollen eyes from GH, there is genuine simplexx out there the issue is it is highly faked


Thanks for input mate


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

LRB said:


> Ok thanks mate, explains allot. Did you get any skin rash? Or saw eyes? I hope the active ingredient is not a fkn Ai or estrogen of some kind, I'm getting sides but feel like **** tbh


I havent actually used so couldnt comment


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Only ones i have used that have been legit are the 15mg carts so cant comment on the 10mg ones


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Goose said:


> I havent actually used so couldnt comment


Hy mate, did you get the chance to check if the date codes and serial number match the ones I have ?


----------



## Hannesdufour (Mar 2, 2015)

View attachment 167053
View attachment 167054
View attachment 167055
View attachment 167056


How About this one?? I used evogene first, after a while I started to use norditropin because this should be from a pharmacy and evogene is an underground product! It seems real but there is a lot on the market in Holland where i live, which makes me scared obv


----------

